# Goose Hunting In NewYork



## h20damon (Feb 11, 2003)

I must say i North Dakota sounds awesome for some honkers. I just want to let people know that goose hunting in upstate Ny is pretty good its self. I was just wondering if anybody has any ideas for motion in there flocks. And i have never heard of flocking decoys til today and does it work that much better. I cant say that i have had bad luck not flocking.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Flocking helps prevent frost on the head later in the season also. For motion we have been using pole flags. I have a telescoping rig about 12 ft long really helps. My hunting partner used a goose kite tied to a ice fishing reel and pole 40lb test mono then ran the line though a eyelet about 50 ft in front of the decoys, lets the kite up pulls and jerks it to change heights etc.. then as the geese approach reels the kite down. The eyelet in the ground lets him reel it tight and keep the kite from flipping around. I have seen this bring in geese that have been 3 to 4 miles away and never touch a call. I might have to make one myself as he has been activated by the National Guard.


----------

